# copy file from windows to freebsd



## zodehala (Aug 31, 2009)

how can i copy  file named c:\image.png on windows  to /etc/


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 31, 2009)

you can install samba on FreeBSD and share folders and copy it to share folder and use it in FreeBSD.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 31, 2009)

flash + msdosfs aka fat
Why the smurf do you want to mess /etc with images?


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 31, 2009)

you can write on CD in use it FreeBSD


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> you can write on CD in use it FreeBSD



What?


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> What?



write that png file in windows and mount it in FreeBSD


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 31, 2009)

There's read support for FAT32 and NTFS on FreeBSD. If it's on the same computer, simply mount the partition and copy it.


----------



## tangram (Aug 31, 2009)

zodehala said:
			
		

> how can i copy  file named c:\image.png on windows  to /etc/



Several methods: USB flash drive, local mounting of the filesystem, network copy using SAMBA, etc.

If the file is on a disk in the local machine then simply mounting the filesystem is fastest method. Something in the lines of:

```
# mount -t ntfs /dev/ad4s1 /mnt
# cp /mnt/image.png /etc/
```

If it's on a different machine you can copy it over the network through SAMBA or just plug in a USB flash drive under Windows, copy the file, boot the FreeBSD machine, mount the USB flash drive and copy back the file.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't see where the OP said the computers are physically separated or connected through a LAN or something.
He could be dual-booting with Windows, in which case a simple mount(8) suffices.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2009)

If you have ssh access to the FreeBSD box use WinSCP.


----------



## speed (Sep 15, 2009)

I usually install a FTP Server on windows to exchange files. Serv-U is my current FTP server.


----------



## pablo (Sep 15, 2009)

pscp.exe from PUTTY, if you have running sshd.


----------



## Alt (Sep 15, 2009)

btw, whats the problem?


----------

